# 10 minuti che entreranno nella storia di Paola Taverna M5S



## Super_Lollo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sentite cosa dice , in faccia a tutti senza peli sulla lingua.. perdete 10 minuti ma dopo avrete le idee piu chiare 

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## cris (3 Ottobre 2013)

Bel discorso, fa anche capire che le proposte buone vengono fatte, ma ignorate da quegli esseri di Pd e Pdl.


----------



## Canonista (3 Ottobre 2013)

"...tempo di portare il bambino a scuola e c'è la crisi di governo" 

Non amo particolarmente il M5S, ma anche io, mai e poi mai avrei dato la fiducia ad uno che non sa neanche dove sta di casa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Ottobre 2013)

Dite quello che volete su Grillo e il Movimento, però una cosa giusta da fare c'è: dargli fiducia, al di là di qualsiasi altro ragionamento. Dargli fiducia perché almeno un'occasione al governo dovrebbero averla, per vedere cosa sono capaci di fare, d'altronde le alternative sono PD e PDL, quindi... per questa ragione probabilmente voterò i grillini alle prossime elezioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Che discorso.. ha 8mila ragioni


----------



## runner (3 Ottobre 2013)

ragazzi faccio una provocazione (tanto sapete come la penso e non pretendo di avere ragione) ma sto discorso che valore può avere tranne che elettorale visto che la fiducia al pd non l' hanno data tempo fa?

mi spiego meglio....hanno avuto la possibilità di fare un governo con bersani e magari fare crollare tutto nel caso di leggi "strane" e non l' hanno fatto.....

(ripeto che è una domanda maliziosa ma che sento spesso in giro)


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi faccio una provocazione (tanto sapete come la penso e non pretendo di avere ragione) ma sto discorso che valore può avere tranne che elettorale visto che la fiducia al pd non l' hanno data tempo fa?
> 
> mi spiego meglio....hanno avuto la possibilità di fare un governo con bersani e magari fare crollare tutto nel caso di leggi "strane" e non l' hanno fatto.....
> 
> (ripeto che è una domanda maliziosa ma che sento spesso in giro)



Perche non puoi fare un governo con chi reputi un ladro.. il PD come il PDL ha rubato il futuro a questo paese ... io ci lotto contro finchè non li distruggo non mi passa neanche per la testa di fare un alleanza ... la verità è questa .. 

tanto alle prossime elezioni prendiamo il 50% quindi non abbiamo bisogno di nessuno ..


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sentito. Al di là di critiche diciamo così, un po' qualunquiste, ma in parte giuste, il problema è sempre lo stesso: non vedo contenuti (al di là del solito, ritrito discorso dei rimborsi dei parlamentari).
Critiche. Critiche. Anche un bel discorso, dico davvero, un bel ritmo. Però.... soluzioni?
Han parlato degli f-35. Bisogna capire chi li fa, gli f-35. Se generano lavoro in italia, togliere quel miliardo in quel settore vuol dire prenderlo da una tasca e spostarlo in un'altra.
La legge sull'omofobia non la commento, perché è fondamentalmente assurdo fare una legge che di per sé discrimina chi E' uguale.
Il pagamento prioritario alle aziende rispetto alle banche è realtà? No, seriamente, ma sa di cosa parla?
I politici mentono? Sì. Pure Grillo, infatti. Non vedo la novità.


Ma davvero, capiamoci bene, non voglio, sottolineo, non voglio essere contro a prescindere. Ma è una scatola molto bella, con un fiocco stupendo. Vuota.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perche non puoi fare un governo con chi reputi un ladro.. il PD come il PDL ha rubato il futuro a questo paese ... io ci lotto contro finchè non li distruggo non mi passa neanche per la testa di fare un alleanza ... la verità è questa ..
> 
> tanto alle prossime elezioni prendiamo il 50% quindi non abbiamo bisogno di nessuno ..



E allora aspettate di avere il 50. Però magari se date un po' di contenuto qualche chance in più la potete avere.


Faccio solo un piccolo edit: il Movimento ha capito fin da subito come fare politica. La legge sull'omofobia è "lacunosa", ma la legge contro il femminicidio (proposta o integrata che sia dai cinque stelle) è una gran cosa. Sicuramente.

Che poi siano due leggi assurde come concetto, va beh....


----------



## robs91 (3 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perche non puoi fare un governo con chi reputi un ladro.. il PD come il PDL ha rubato il futuro a questo paese ... io ci lotto contro finchè non li distruggo non mi passa neanche per la testa di fare un alleanza ... la verità è questa ..
> 
> tanto alle prossime elezioni prendiamo il 50% quindi non abbiamo bisogno di nessuno ..


Mi sa che sei un pò troppo ottimista.
Ad ogni modo,anche se vale poco, questa setta stile scientology non avrà mai il mio voto.


----------



## runner (3 Ottobre 2013)

si ok ho capito ma quindi si punta a vincere sulle macerie e basta?
vincere o perdere?
ma cosa poi in realtà?

alla fine sono discorsi da politici e non da chi vuole fare qualcosa, poi la prossima volta quando sarà?
sarebbe potuto essere tra due mesi, ma fore sarà tra due anni....sarà la vecchiaia ormai ma penso che è molto meglio fare qualcosa che essere in un angolo a strillare (seppure condivida tutto)
Se fare degli aerei da guerra porta lavoro beh allora che si metano a fare altro che io sono pacifista e mi dispiace se c' è chi lavora producendo strumenti di quel tipo....che andassero a pulire i cessi!!


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ragionamento ineccepibile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Ottobre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che sei un pò troppo ottimista.
> Ad ogni modo,anche se vale poco, questa setta stile scientology non avrà mai il mio voto.



Cosa voti ?? Così per curiosità .. Votare la coppia pd e pdl è da minorati mentali tu sei una persona intelligente .. Cosa voterai ?
Non è una provocazione è una domanda seria


----------



## Doctore (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lollo si puo anche non votare se uno non vede la luce...Io non la vedo


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Lollo si puo anche non votare se uno non vede la luce...Io non la vedo



Ok non condivido ma posso capire ... Ora il mio ragionamento è questo.. Ho 3 possibilità .. 1 voto i soliti cessi .. 2 do una possibilità al 5 stelle per vedere se sono capaci .. 3 non cambio nulla perché non vado a votare .. 

Per come la vedo io almeno provo..al che vada faranno schifo come quelli di adesso


----------



## robs91 (3 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosa voti ?? Così per curiosità .. Votare la coppia pd e pdl è da minorati mentali tu sei una persona intelligente .. Cosa voterai ?
> Non è una provocazione è una domanda seria



Nell'ultima tornata elettorale ho votato scelta civica,anche se sapevo che le sue percentuali sarebbero state mediocri(si sa che, in Italia, la serietà non paga nelle urne).
Per quanto il riguarda il futuro,francamente non so dirti.Di certo non voterò mai m5s,pdl o un pd con gli stessi dirigenti degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok non condivido ma posso capire ... Ora il mio ragionamento è questo.. Ho 3 possibilità .. 1 voto i soliti cessi .. 2 do una possibilità al 5 stelle per vedere se sono capaci .. 3 non cambio nulla perché non vado a votare ..
> 
> Per come la vedo io almeno provo..al che vada faranno schifo come quelli di adesso



E questo è il ragionamento di chi dice "due fanno schifo, il terzo deve essere buono per forza".

Il problema è che 3 fanno schifo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



robs91 ha scritto:


> Nell'ultima tornata elettorale ho votato scelta civica,anche se sapevo che le sue percentuali sarebbero state mediocri(si sa che, in Italia, la serietà non paga nelle urne).
> Per quanto il riguarda il futuro,francamente non so dirti.Di certo non voterò mai m5s,pdl o un pd con gli stessi dirigenti degli ultimi anni.



Hai tutta la mia stima.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok non condivido ma posso capire ... Ora il mio ragionamento è questo.. Ho 3 possibilità .. 1 voto i soliti cessi .. 2 do una possibilità al 5 stelle per vedere se sono capaci .. 3 non cambio nulla perché non vado a votare ..
> 
> Per come la vedo io almeno provo..al che vada faranno schifo come quelli di adesso


Io non ho votato per nessuno.
Ma è da quando ho il diritto di voto (2007) che faccio questo.
Dal basso della mia ignoranza vedo solo gente che pensa più ai fatti propri piuttosto che altro, che pensa a "lottare" contro una sorta di "nemico".
Poi c'è il 5stelle che, a parer mio, cavalca il malcontento parlando tanto ma facendo poco per l'effettivo bene del paese.
Comportamenti infantili, da tutte le parti.
Qualunque cosa io possa scegliere ritengo che cascherei male, quindi...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Hai tutta la mia stima.


Tanto è chiaro che tu sia un fan di Monti


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Ottobre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Io non ho votato per nessuno.
> Ma è da quando ho il diritto di voto (2007) che faccio questo.
> Dal basso della mia ignoranza vedo solo gente che pensa più ai fatti propri piuttosto che altro, che pensa a "lottare" contro una sorta di "nemico".
> Poi c'è il 5stelle che, a parer mio, cavalca il malcontento parlando tanto ma facendo poco per l'effettivo bene del paese.
> ...



Ma in realtà così così. Secondo me il governo Monti ha fatto anche delle gran schifezze. Ma ha fatto molto meglio degli altri.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma in realtà così così. Secondo me il governo Monti ha fatto anche delle gran schifezze. Ma ha fatto molto meglio degli altri.


Ricordo vecchie discussioni (non con me, visto che raramente intervengo in certe occasioni) in cui lo difendevi con un certo vigore.
Però sono d'accordo, sostanzialmente il suo governo non mi è dispiaciuto troppo ma ha fatto anche lui certe Kakate che proprio non mi son piaciute.
Altrimenti lo avrei votato.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Ottobre 2013)

Cioè io vorrei far ragionare su questo: Il nuovo che avanza. (Non inserisco i link per non violare il regolamento, ma basta cercare due parole su un motore di ricerca qualsiasi ed esce tutto)

Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) dei metodi da circo dei "vecchi partiti".



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



http://tg24.sky.it/static/contentim...to_protesta_movimento_5_stelle_camera_3_1.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-5L9hlmrmuCo/UjxFnrAHv6I/AAAAAAAA0dA/RFlUAQcE_L8/s1600/5stelle.jpg


Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) che manca trasparenza nei "vecchi partiti"
E quando c'è da discutere la gambaro "salta la diretta".

Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) del fatto che i "vecchi" politici mentano e dicano il falso.
E Grillo viene condannato per diffamazione.

Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) del fatto che i "vecchi" politici sono dei voltagabbana.
E prima candidano Rodotà, poi Grillo lo piglia a male parole.

Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) che i politici hanno i paraocchi e non ascoltano chi non la pensa come loro.
E la De Pin non può votare la fiducia senza essere presa a "vergogna", fischi e male parole. Stendo volutamente un velo sulla questione delle minacce sulla sua sicurezza personale, perché, a quanto pare, "poco chiara".

Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) che i "vecchi" politici promettono e non mantengono.
E a Parma (che credo sia uno dei pochissimi, 3-4, comuni ad avere il sindaco grillino) l'inceneritore "non si farà". Partito due mesi fa.

Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) che le tasse sono troppo alte.
Il programma economico del Movimento non ha UN SINGOLO PUNTO che parla delle imposizioni. Al più ci sarà il reddito di cittadinanza. Indovinate chi lo paga?

Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) che i politici fanno demagogia, prendono in giro gli elettori.
E poi ti ritrovi il "non statuto", che è uno statuto, il "non partito", che è un partito. (Cosa tra l'altro che avrebbe legittimato loro ad avere il finanziamento pubblico. In caso contrario, non avrebbero nemmeno potuto dire "abbiamo rifiutato soldi pubblici")

Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) che i "vecchi" politici non sono coerenti.
Poi, in questo "storico" discorso, salta fuori che a) i grillini non vengono MAI ascoltati e alle loro proposte viene sempre detto "no" a priori. b) (cinque minuti dopo. Stessa persona. Stesso discorso) i grillini sono orgogliosi che grazie ai loro emendamenti hanno contribuito alla legge contro lo scambio elettorale, le norme contro il femminicidio, il pagamento prioritario delle aziende rispetto alle banche (poi questa la voglio vedere), la sospensione delle cartelle esattoriali, etc etc. a) e b) non possono essere cose entrambe vere, per una mera questione di maggioranze.

Ora, io lo so che a breve arriverà la risposta classica "e allora vota chi da 20 anni rovina il Paese", ricchissima di contenuti come sempre, ma.... Esattamente.... in cosa si starebbero distinguendo questi "nuovi" politici? Perché hanno rifiutato sti benedetti 40-50 milioni?
E' un inizio? 

Forse.
Io ricordo solo che l'instabilità politica generatesi subito dopo le elezioni ci è costata in borsa una cifra piuttosto ingente (si parla di miliardi). Però quei 40-50 milioni li abbiamo risparmiati.


Sarò io troppo cieco per non vedere il nuovo che avanza.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Ottobre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ricordo vecchie discussioni (non con me, visto che raramente intervengo in certe occasioni) in cui lo difendevi con un certo vigore.
> Però sono d'accordo, sostanzialmente il suo governo non mi è dispiaciuto troppo ma ha fatto anche lui certe Kakate che proprio non mi son piaciute.
> Altrimenti lo avrei votato.



Saprà di slogan, ma io sostengo le idee, non i partiti.
Ho votato Monti ma non condivido alcune cose che ha fatto.
Ti ricordi bene, ho difeso vigorosamente diverse idee montiane, ma ricorderai anche con quale ferocia ho attaccato la tassa patrimoniale da loro proposta.


----------



## Stex (4 Ottobre 2013)

bravi loro a parlare e non essere ascoltati da nessuno...


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2013)

Scopate di più bagai ahahha


----------



## James Watson (4 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosa voti ?? Così per curiosità .. *Votare la coppia pd e pdl è da minorati mentali* tu sei una persona intelligente .. Cosa voterai ?
> Non è una provocazione è una domanda seria



Dacci un taglio, hai francamente rotto con i tuoi insulti. Ci sono persone che votano PD e PDL perché credono nelle idee di quei partiti, ok? Tu sei liberissimo di pensarla diversamente ma non ti permettere di dare del minorato mentale a chi non la pensa come te, visto che, tra l'altro non è la prima volta che lo fai.


----------



## runner (4 Ottobre 2013)

si ma nessuno mi risponde tranne i soliti due....

il 5 stelle sta diventando un partito di spocchiosi oppure vogliono fare qualcosa?
lo chiedo per capire....


----------



## cris (4 Ottobre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Io non ho votato per nessuno.
> Ma è da quando ho il diritto di voto (2007) che faccio questo.
> Dal basso della mia ignoranza vedo solo gente che pensa più ai fatti propri piuttosto che altro, che pensa a "lottare" contro una sorta di "nemico".
> Poi c'è il 5stelle che, a parer mio, cavalca il malcontento parlando tanto ma facendo poco per l'effettivo bene del paese.
> ...



la mia idea è che se non gli si da la possibilità, a questo m5s, non sapremo mai se parlan di aria fritta o meno.

Cè da dire che non capisco cosa ci si possa aspettare che facciano attualmente, quando Pd e Pdl respingono ogni loro proposta che va a toccarli nelle tasche o che porterebbe a cambiamenti importanti.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si ma nessuno mi risponde tranne i soliti due....
> 
> il 5 stelle sta diventando un partito di spocchiosi oppure vogliono fare qualcosa?
> lo chiedo per capire....



Ma cosa vuoi che ti rispondano?
Ho fatto un elenco lungo un km e le risposte sono inesistenti, stereotipate, nulle. Mi chiedo se a questo punto chi risponde alla discussione si prenda realmente la briga di leggere.

Seriamente, cosa vuoi che ti rispondano? Il solito:

- Diamogli una chance.
- Non li ascolta nessuno.
- Allora vota chi ha mandato il Paese in malora.

Al di là che 2 su tre non sono neppure vere, il contenuto è pari a 0. Ma proprio, 0.


Io propongo contenuti. Altri ridacchiano e la buttano in caciara. Tutto qua.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Ottobre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Dacci un taglio, hai francamente rotto con i tuoi insulti. Ci sono persone che votano PD e PDL perché credono nelle idee di quei partiti, ok? Tu sei liberissimo di pensarla diversamente ma non ti permettere di dare del minorato mentale a chi non la pensa come te, visto che, tra l'altro non è la prima volta che lo fai.



Il problema James è che il Movimento è il "nuovo" PD.
Quando c'era il dualismo politico, se votavi Berlusconi/Lega/Destraingenerale l'atteggiamento dell' "intellettuale" di sinistra (medio. Ovviamente mica sempre) è sempre stato identico a questa presunta superiorità presentata dal "nuovo che avanza".


----------



## runner (4 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che ti rispondano?
> Ho fatto un elenco lungo un km e le risposte sono inesistenti, stereotipate, nulle. Mi chiedo se a questo punto chi risponde alla discussione si prenda realmente la briga di leggere.
> 
> Seriamente, cosa vuoi che ti rispondano? Il solito:
> ...



guarda te dai sempre le tue risposte e infatti mi riferisco a tutti non solo a te....

secondo me l' opportunità l' hanno avuta qualche mese fa e non l' hanno colta quindi per me poi le chiacchiere stanno a zero (anche se condivido pienamente il discorso della portavoce)


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> guarda te dai sempre le tue risposte e infatti mi riferisco a tutti non solo a te....
> 
> secondo me l' opportunità l' hanno avuta qualche mese fa e non l' hanno colta quindi per me poi le chiacchiere stanno a zero (anche se condivido pienamente il discorso della portavoce)



Sì ma il problema non è l'utente "x" o l'utente "y".
Il problema è che a livello di contenuti *NESSUN esponente/simpatizzante/sostenitore del movimento potrà mai dare niente.*
Faranno sempre il solito discorso, accuse, casino, fumo, nebbia. Poi al momento dei fatti, il NIENTE.

Io continuo a dire che sono 10 mesi (forse di più) che ho portato delle critiche al programma del movimento. Nessuno ha saputo rispondermi. Ma la cosa non mi stupisce: non tanto per quello che può essere l'intelletto medio dei soggetti chiamati in causa, che è più che rispettabile, quanto perché neanche Einstein può dire che una mela possiede due candide ali piumate e dimostrarlo scientificamente.
Quindi, non trovando argomentazioni e non essendo in grado di fare un passo indietro (Il Verbo di Beppe lo impedirebbe) la si butta in caciara.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ok abbandono questa conversazione COME AVEVO fatto per 4 mesi . ciao


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Ottobre 2013)

Appunto.


----------



## cris (4 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> guarda te dai sempre le tue risposte e infatti mi riferisco a tutti non solo a te....
> 
> secondo me l' opportunità l' hanno avuta qualche mese fa e non l' hanno colta quindi per me poi le chiacchiere stanno a zero (anche se condivido pienamente il discorso della portavoce)



partendo da questo presupposto, come pensi di votare?

Non votare significa, nel concreto, che nulla cambia da ora.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Ottobre 2013)

E invece votando Movimento cosa cambia (alla luce di quanto scritto a pagina 3)?


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2013)

Allora,io non è che segua assiduamente la politica,ma vedere gli interminabili elenchi di critiche di [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] che,puntualmente,non ricevono risposta,fa sorgere parecchi dubbi rispetto al M5S...

P.S. prima che arrivi la frase "allora continua a votare i soliti",votai Fare alle scorse elezioni


----------



## cris (4 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E invece votando Movimento cosa cambia (alla luce di quanto scritto a pagina 3)?



Il movimento non è mai stato al governo, come puoi sapere cosa cambia? nessuno ha la palla magica...

Senza contare che grandissima parte dei punti di pagina 3 sono delle tirature pazzesche, appigli assurdi per criticare a prescindere.

Pd e Pdl invece lo sono stati, conosciamo bene cosa combinano questi partiti al governo, son 20 anni che si alternano.

Credo sia, se non da "minorati mentali" votarli, quantomeno illogico, dato che oggettivamente siamo un paese che fa acqua da tutte le parti, e prima d'ora sono stati proprio quei partiti a "lavorare". 

Io non giudico chi vota altro oltre che Pdl o Pd, ma sinceramente rimango perplesso per chi vota sti due partiti (per usare un eufemismo), perchè è ampiamente dimostrato che i risultati dei loro governi son sempre stati mediocri, mi sembra da totali masochisti.

La mia domanda è "perchè no"? 
Perchè non provare a cambiare?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Il movimento non è mai stato al governo, come puoi sapere cosa cambia? nessuno ha la palla magica...
> 
> Senza contare che grandissima parte dei punti di pagina 3 sono delle tirature pazzesche, appigli assurdi per criticare a prescindere.
> 
> ...



amen fratello


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Allora,io non è che segua assiduamente la politica,ma vedere gli interminabili elenchi di critiche di [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] che,puntualmente,non ricevono risposta,fa sorgere parecchi dubbi rispetto al M5S...
> 
> P.S. prima che arrivi la frase "allora continua a votare i soliti",votai Fare alle scorse elezioni



ti ha risposto cris sopra


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Ottobre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Il movimento non è mai stato al governo, come puoi sapere cosa cambia? nessuno ha la palla magica...
> 
> Senza contare che grandissima parte dei punti di pagina 3 sono delle tirature pazzesche, appigli assurdi per criticare a prescindere.
> 
> ...



Certo che non è mai stato al governo. Neppure "fare" e' mai stato al governo. Ma neppure i verdi, neppure rifondazione, neppure forza nuova. Perché non votare loro? Per non cadere in questo paradosso del "cosa ne sappiamo di cosa faranno?" Esiste un docmunento: il programma elettorale, che SPIEGA COSA VERRÀ FATTO. Quello del Movimento, dal punto di vista economico, potrebbe essere stato scritto da uno che fa il primo anno. Di lettere antiche. Tanto che nessuno mi ha ancora risposto dopo quasi un anno, riguardo alle mie critiche.

La grandissima parte dei miei punti sono forzature? Perché? Quali? Ti posso dare almeno atto che tu quantomeno abbozzi una replica, al posto che estrometterti dalla discussione. Ma andiamo pure avanti, sono apertissimo al dialogo.


Per rispondere alla tua domanda "perché no?" (Che è un'altra delle risposte standard classiche), mi pare sia abbastanza scontato che non parliamo ne' dell'angolo del debuttante al cabaret, ne' di mettere dentro un primavera in partita in corso in una squadra di vertice. Penso sia superfluo sottolineare come mettere al governo gente che NON HA IDEA di cosa fare (e a testimonianza di ciò basta vedere il programma) in questo delicatissimo momento, significa creare un disastro SENZA FINE.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ti ha risposto cris sopra



Durato poco il silenzio stampa 

Vuoi partecipare?


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ti ha risposto cris sopra



Oddio,in realtà no.La risposta standard è sempre la stessa: "Gli altri fanno schifo,questi non si sa.Che ci costa provare?".
Risposta anche comprensibile,ma onestamente non mi pare una grande idea mettere il nostro futuro nella mani di debuttanti con un programma a dir poco lacunoso,pur comprendendo il vostro (ma anche mio) malumore verso la vecchia politica.
Cioè,andare in aula a dire "siete brutti e cattivi" è una cosa che può fare chiunque.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Oddio,in realtà no.La risposta standard è sempre la stessa: "Gli altri fanno schifo,questi non si sa.Che ci costa provare?".
> Risposta anche comprensibile,ma onestamente non mi pare una grande idea mettere il nostro futuro nella mani di debuttanti con un programma a dir poco lacunoso,pur comprendendo il vostro (ma anche mio) malumore verso la vecchia politica.
> Cioè,andare in aula a dire "siete brutti e cattivi" è una cosa che può fare chiunque.



Sono commosso  cominciavo a credere di essere pazzo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ragazzi la politica è bella per quello ... Libero di votare come preferisci ( e ci mancherebbe ) .. Per le risposte singole non sono abbastanza informato per darti esposte concrete ... Non è il mio lavoro .. Se mi parli di musica ti dico tutto quello che vuoi ..a risposte economiche su programmi ecc ecc nonostante sia stato il mio lavoro per anni non ne ho .. 
Ho deciso di affidarmi al 5stelle come speranza .. Speranza di dare ai miei figli un Italia migliore di questa ..


----------



## runner (4 Ottobre 2013)

comunque non è che monti sia poi un politico vecchio e figlio del sistema....

pure lui si è spacciato come nuovo.....


----------



## cris (4 Ottobre 2013)

Avevo dato una risposta lunghissima per ogni punto a [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] , e proprio perche lunga, la sessione online è scaduta, cancellandomi tutto quando ho cliccato Invia risposta. ora lasciatemi bestemmiare.


----------



## James Watson (4 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il problema James è che il Movimento è il "nuovo" PD.
> Quando c'era il dualismo politico, se votavi Berlusconi/Lega/Destraingenerale l'atteggiamento dell' "intellettuale" di sinistra (medio. Ovviamente mica sempre) è sempre stato identico a questa presunta superiorità presentata dal "nuovo che avanza".



Questo potrebbe anche essere vero, ma fino ad un certo punto.
Non negherei mai che, nel mio partito ci sono militanti che riducono la loro intera azione politica al "dagli a berlusconi e ai berlusconiani", ma si sta confondendo, a mio parere la parte con il tutto.
Vi è una grossa differenza di fondo tra il pd e il m5s. Mentre il secondo è letteralmente un movimento "di protesta" (intendo dire che si tratta, fino a questo momento, di una forza di opposizione), molto bravo a criticare le proposte degli altri schieramenti (e, per carità, ci sta e ci vuole in democrazia anche una forza critica), il pd (o meglio, chi del pd è venuto prima) ha superato questa funzione molto tempo fa, quando ha deciso di sganciarci dall'ala più estremista della sinistra (che svolgeva proprio quel ruolo di critica forte ai partiti di governo.). Il partito Democratico si è posto fin da subito come forza di governo, andando in più di un occasione contro gli stessi suoi interessi di partito (il governo delle larghe intese non piace a nessuno, lo digeriamo poco e male, ve lo posso assicurare perché vedo i miei tesserati e i miei militanti tutte le settimane) per senso di responsabilità: siamo arrivati addirittura a fare un governo con il "nemico" pur di cercare di risolvere qualcosa. Certo, sbagliando molto e spesso (pure troppo per i miei gusti), però il PD quanto meno ci ha provato e ci sta provando. E' facile e comodo in politica (come nella vita) sbraitare che tutto va male che tutto è sbagliato, la parte difficile viene quando devi tirarti su le maniche per cercare di cambiare le cose e metterti a farlo. Io stesso lo sto scoprendo giorno dopo giorno, la mia forza politica ha vinto le amministrative da noi dopo secoli di dominio totale dell'altra parte e vi posso assicurare, che nel giro di soli pochi mesi di amministrazione, ci stiamo facendo un **** così per cercare di risolvere le situazioni più assurde, mai avrei pensato, prima di provarlo sulla mia pelle, che per risolvere anche il più piccolo problema ci volesse così tanto lavoro. Per questo motivo faccio veramente fatica a dare credito a chi ha dimostrato, in più di una occasione, di sapere solo frignare e lamentarsi che gli altri non siano capaci di risolvere i problemi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2013)

Se per risolvere i problemi di questo paese la soluzione è fare un governo con il pdl cari del PD io non vi capisco.. la verità è che per star serrati alla vostra poltrona avete accettato anche la piu grande delle umiliazioni.. sottostare al padrone B... cosa che il M5S non farà mai.. piuttosto all opposizione una vita ma con la schiena bella dritta ...


----------



## cris (4 Ottobre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Questo potrebbe anche essere vero, ma fino ad un certo punto.
> Non negherei mai che, nel mio partito ci sono militanti che riducono la loro intera azione politica al "dagli a berlusconi e ai berlusconiani", ma si sta confondendo, a mio parere la parte con il tutto.
> Vi è una grossa differenza di fondo tra il pd e il m5s. Mentre il secondo è letteralmente un movimento "di protesta" (intendo dire che si tratta, fino a questo momento, di una forza di opposizione), molto bravo a criticare le proposte degli altri schieramenti (e, per carità, ci sta e ci vuole in democrazia anche una forza critica), il pd (o meglio, chi del pd è venuto prima) ha superato questa funzione molto tempo fa, quando ha deciso di sganciarci dall'ala più estremista della sinistra (che svolgeva proprio quel ruolo di critica forte ai partiti di governo.). Il partito Democratico si è posto fin da subito come forza di governo, andando in più di un occasione contro gli stessi suoi interessi di partito (il governo delle larghe intese non piace a nessuno, lo digeriamo poco e male, ve lo posso assicurare perché vedo i miei tesserati e i miei militanti tutte le settimane) per senso di responsabilità: siamo arrivati addirittura a fare un governo con il "nemico" pur di cercare di risolvere qualcosa. Certo, sbagliando molto e spesso (pure troppo per i miei gusti), però il PD quanto meno ci ha provato e ci sta provando. E' facile e comodo in politica (come nella vita) sbraitare che tutto va male che tutto è sbagliato, la parte difficile viene quando devi tirarti su le maniche per cercare di cambiare le cose e metterti a farlo. Io stesso lo sto scoprendo giorno dopo giorno, la mia forza politica ha vinto le amministrative da noi dopo secoli di dominio totale dell'altra parte e vi posso assicurare, che nel giro di soli pochi mesi di amministrazione, ci stiamo facendo un **** così per cercare di risolvere le situazioni più assurde, mai avrei pensato, prima di provarlo sulla mia pelle, che per risolvere anche il più piccolo problema ci volesse così tanto lavoro. Per questo motivo faccio veramente fatica a dare credito a chi ha dimostrato, in più di una occasione, di sapere solo frignare e lamentarsi che gli altri non siano capaci di risolvere i problemi.



Hai ignorato tutta la parte dei parlamentari del pd belli legati alla loro poltrona e soldi/potere/scandali, non tanto diversi dai Pdl


----------



## James Watson (5 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se per risolvere i problemi di questo paese la soluzione è fare un governo con il pdl cari del PD io non vi capisco.. la verità è che per star serrati alla vostra poltrona avete accettato anche la piu grande delle umiliazioni.. sottostare al padrone B... cosa che il M5S non farà mai.. piuttosto all opposizione una vita ma con la schiena bella dritta ...



La matematica, caro Lollo, non è un opinione. Prospettami una alternativa credibile alla soluzione larghe intese, una soluzione che consentisse la formazione di un governo stabile. 
Ah, sì, un'alternativa c'era, fare un governo PD+M5s, però l'hai appena detto tu, meglio stare all'opposizione una vita..


----------



## James Watson (5 Ottobre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Hai ignorato tutta la parte dei parlamentari del pd belli legati alla loro poltrona e soldi/potere/scandali, non tanto diversi dai Pdl



No, non l'ho ignorata affatto, ho scritto nel post che praticamente tutti i militanti e i tesserati sono inc... neri con i parlamentari (escludiamo civati, che è l'unico rimasto coerente con le posizioni pre-voto) e coi dirigenti. L'ho spiegato più volte che, allo stato attuale, è come se esistessero due partiti democratici: uno a roma, nazionale, e l'altro sul territorio. Il problema principale del nostro partito è che il primo ha perso totalmente il contatto con il secondo.


----------



## danyaj87 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ma scusate di cosa stiamo parlando. Di un partito che offende senza presentare contenuti, credendo di possedere comunque la verità assoluta, il partito fasc... Ehm il movimento 5 stelle. E un partito democratico che non ha ancora la sua vera identità, cioè non ha ancora saputo dire "ci allineamo a questa linea di politica progressista basata sul grande centro europeo" oppure "ci adeguiamo alle idee francesi di Hollande". Il PdL per ora è un partito in stand-by che se non sistema le cose nel più breve tempo possibile rischia il vero baratro, a favore di m5s et similia.

Io poi lo ammetto, sono un montiano. Ha fatto cose sbagliate, ma perché ha dovuto farle di fretta e furia, senza poter indugiare sui dettagli (quest'ultimo un classico vizio all'italiana, della serie "ministero complicazione affari semplici"). 

Vado avanti rispodnedno al post, sento i M5S, alias amanti delle teorie delle cospirazioni e del complotto, che dicono ( dal video ) ovvietà, parlando di cose di 20 anni addietro, ma perché in questi 20 anni dove sono stati?! Sono usciti ora per miracolo, o sono italiani che sono ritornati in patria dalla Germania. 

Tu lollo hai pubblicato questo video, ma vedi che ci sono tanti video di cose deliranti dette in parlamento, ma dette con convizione, da parte degli stessi. Questi sono, e devo ammetterlo per oggettività, dilettanti allo sbaraglio, se a molti di questi chiedi come sia fatto il codice civile ti rispondono con occhi sbarrati, quando sono entrati nemmeno sapevano le regole di elezione del presidente dcela repubblica ( roba da educazione civica ), dicono, dite, che volete guidare l'Italia come una casalinga guida la propria abitaZione, coi soldi del madito peró, se questo poi si incazza divorzia... 

Allo stesso modo io critico chi dice che un paese si deve guidare come un'azienda: infatti nel paese i capi azienda sono gli operai, i quali eleggono il capo, e possono licenziati (avessero le palle) quando vogliono.
Per il resto poche storie, quando il M5S farà qualcosa di costruttivo potrà avere il mio appoggio, ma se fa solo opposizione sempre e comunque, per me, può anche andare al mattatoio.

Editato per renderò più leggibile, scusate ma sono col tab.


----------



## runner (5 Ottobre 2013)

si però ragazzi non si può essere troppo borghesi quando si parla di politica....

- quelli che votano pdl ti seguono se va bene due minuti poi partono delirando sui comunisti e la magistratura
- quelli del pd hanno la spocchia della sinistra che ha sempre ragione e sostengono cose assurde con la storia che la scelta è stata frutto di un "processo democratico" "partecipazione" "condivisione" bla bla blaaaaaaaa
- quelli del m5stelle a parole tutto ok e propongono anche ottime cose ma ci sono troppe ombre (ruolo grillo e co-fondatori) e troppo odio politico che spesso poi non porta a nulla
- quelli di monti poi sono insopportabili perchè si sentono al di sopra di tutto (non ho mai sentito un modesto vero dire che gli altri sono tutti dementi)
- quelli che votano vendola poi sono incredibili (anche loro a parole sono fenomenali) ma poi negli atteggiamenti sono dei radical chic (senza radical)
- la lega nord è implosa totalmente e anche se continuano a non volere il federalismo per primi se no anche quei pochi voti che prendono li perderebbero
- giannino che appena iniziava ad erodere troppi voti nell' area di destra è stato letteralmente s*******to in maniera meschina qualche settimana prima del voto e i suoi elettori è gente che ragiona da popolare ma che appena può fa l' opposto 

Insomma il quadro ragazzi parte dagli elettori, a mio avviso la vera parte che andrebbe conquistata con serietà e senza proclami è quell' elettorato che non va più a votare da anni....
Io porto la mia esperienza che vado a votare a prescindere perchè è un diritto che mi è stato regalato da persone che hanno combattuto per darmelo, ma che dall' altra parte non sa mai davvero per chi votare e che da molto vota i Verdi con Bonelli perchè lo ritengo una brava persona.....(poi vabè sono particolarmente sensibile all' ecologia e ai problemi che ci sono in Italia e per cui si battono)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Ottobre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Dacci un taglio, hai francamente rotto con i tuoi insulti. Ci sono persone che votano PD e PDL perché credono nelle idee di quei partiti, ok? Tu sei liberissimo di pensarla diversamente ma non ti permettere di dare del minorato mentale a chi non la pensa come te, visto che, tra l'altro non è la prima volta che lo fai.



In Italia si fa molta confusione tra le idee legittime di un partito o di un ideale e le persone che realmente questo ideale lo rappresentano
Sinchè gli italiani non aprono gli occhi su questo punto essenziale non ne usciremo mai da questa situazione di stallo, da questo punto di vista siamo tutti minorati in generale

In poche parole è ora che i pdlellini inizino a prendere a calci nel sedere i Berlusca e Alfano, i pdiini Letta e soci e i cinquestelle perchè no Grillo e Crimi, la politica deve essere fatta da persone integre non dai nostri buffoni
All'estero io non vedo queste situazioni e soprattutto vedo politici che se commettono errori vengono bollati come traditori e tranquillamente giubilati dai propri sostenitori non difesi contro ogni logica come da noi


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Ottobre 2013)

Siamo sempre lì: tante belle parole, ma di idee concrete non se ne vede manco l'ombra


----------



## Dexter (5 Ottobre 2013)

PD e PDL sono tipo Allegri,fanno quel lavoro da tanto tempo ma non lo sanno fare bene. Il M5S è un Inzaghi/Seedorf  potrebbe andar meglio come si potrebbe sprofondare nel baratro (più probabile).

Paragoni calcistici a parte,se il Movimento non avesse quel buffone di Grillo a capo avrebbe più di mezza Italia che lo vota. Ma non ci arrivano..


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Ottobre 2013)

Scusa [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION] ma alla fine il nostro discorso si conclude così?


----------



## cris (24 Ottobre 2013)

Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) che manca trasparenza nei "vecchi partiti"
E quando c'è da discutere la gambaro "salta la diretta". - *Tiratura inutile basata su un episodio e per altro di cui nemmeno tu hai la certezza sia stato fatto apposta*

Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) del fatto che i "vecchi" politici mentano e dicano il falso.
E Grillo viene condannato per diffamazione. - *A dire cose scomode, si finisce cosi. Decine di giornalisti han simili condanne.. Tiratura inutile*

Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) del fatto che i "vecchi" politici sono dei voltagabbana.
E prima candidano Rodotà, poi Grillo lo piglia a male parole. *Tiratura inutile*

Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) che i politici hanno i paraocchi e non ascoltano chi non la pensa come loro.
E la De Pin non può votare la fiducia senza essere presa a "vergogna", fischi e male parole. Stendo volutamente un velo sulla questione delle minacce sulla sua sicurezza personale, perché, a quanto pare, "poco chiara". *Episodio, Tiratura inutile*

Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) che i "vecchi" politici promettono e non mantengono.
E a Parma (che credo sia uno dei pochissimi, 3-4, comuni ad avere il sindaco grillino) l'inceneritore "non si farà". Partito due mesi fa. *Aldilà che la lotta è continua, in ogni caso il sindaco si è battuto il piu possibile, non sempre tutto va per il meglio in nessun campo.*

Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) che le tasse sono troppo alte.
Il programma economico del Movimento non ha UN SINGOLO PUNTO che parla delle imposizioni. Al più ci sarà il reddito di cittadinanza. Indovinate chi lo paga? *Comincia a tagliare i vergognosi costi di questa ridicola nazione, poi con tutti i miliardi di euro che ti rimangono in saccoccia, vedi come sarà piu facile parlare di modifiche alle imposizioni*

Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) che i politici fanno demagogia, prendono in giro gli elettori.
E poi ti ritrovi il "non statuto", che è uno statuto, il "non partito", che è un partito. (Cosa tra l'altro che avrebbe legittimato loro ad avere il finanziamento pubblico. In caso contrario, non avrebbero nemmeno potuto dire "abbiamo rifiutato soldi pubblici") *Tiratura per criticare, il non statuto e non partito, per entrare in parlamento per forza di cose bisogna che siano statuto e partito, ed è stato spiegato benissimo. di che stiamo parlando?*

Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) che i "vecchi" politici non sono coerenti.
Poi, in questo "storico" discorso, salta fuori che a) i grillini non vengono MAI ascoltati e alle loro proposte viene sempre detto "no" a priori. b) (cinque minuti dopo. Stessa persona. Stesso discorso) i grillini sono orgogliosi che grazie ai loro emendamenti hanno contribuito alla legge contro lo scambio elettorale, le norme contro il femminicidio, il pagamento prioritario delle aziende rispetto alle banche (poi questa la voglio vedere), la sospensione delle cartelle esattoriali, etc etc. a) e b) non possono essere cose entrambe vere, per una mera questione di maggioranze. *il fatto che venga dato un NO a priori o non a priori la gran parte delle volte è cosa nota ed oggettiva, il dire che le poche volte che son stati ascoltati si è fatto qualcosa di buono, è legittimo, logico e per altro corrisponde al vero. Se poi devi attaccarti ad una singola parola (MAI) solo per dare contro, è una Tiratura inutile.*

Se dovessi prendere in analisi come ti piace fare quando dai contro al movimento ogni singolo episodio, avvenimento, parola detta, bisognerebbe trucidare vivi i vari parlamentari Pd, Pdl, Montiani, e non proseguo l'elenco.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Ottobre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) che manca trasparenza nei "vecchi partiti"
> E quando c'è da discutere la gambaro "salta la diretta". - *Tiratura inutile basata su un episodio e per altro di cui nemmeno tu hai la certezza sia stato fatto apposta* Ok, diciamo che è un episodio "casuale". Io penso che un "non simpatizzante" (Bada bene, non un "hater", un "non simpatizzante") del partito X ci vedrebbe qualcosa di più di una coincidenza, ma supponiamo che lo sia. Prendiamo allora altri episodi (sempre in un'ottica ben precisa: si parla di movimento in parlamento da 8 mesi, senza neanche contare la pausa estiva, mica da 30 anni, quindi è piuttosto lapalissiano che non ci siano 100 episodi). La trasparenza sbandierata riguardo agli stipendi, rimborsi etc. Ad oggi sono solo la metà, più o meno, degli esponenti Grillini ad aver pubblicato i loro compensi. Nessuno li obbliga, ci mancherebbe, ma è stato un cavallo di battaglia importante per la campagna. Direi che si ricollega anche con le promesse di cui al punto sotto. Questo per dirne una. Ma la più grande mancanza di trasparenza è avvenuta ex ante: l'han menata a mille sulla questione "Berlusconi è il reale candidato premier del centrodestra, Alfano pupazzo" e il Movimento non ha fatto un nome per il primo ministro. Ma, mi chiedo, dove sarebbe la trasparenza? Voti un partito senza sapere chi sarà il primo ministro che di fatto eleggi? Non ho detto l'ultimo degli scalda sedia eh. Un Primo ministro "al buio".
> 
> Ci lamentiamo (e si lamentano) del fatto che i "vecchi" politici mentano e dicano il falso.
> ...



Detto questo, chiudo rispondendo con quello che hai scritto in fondo.
Io le critiche non le nego A NESSUNO. Nessuno. Neppure a chi ho votato, se non sono in linea con una determinata idea. Quindi caschi malissimo con il solito "e allora vota gli altri" camuffato da "se guardassi gli altri come guardi noi".
Secondariamente, il discorso stesso posto in questi termini è autosconfessante.
Dire "E allora vota gli altri", "guarda gli altri con l'attenzione con cui guardi noi" etc, vuol dire chiedere di mettervi sullo stesso piano degli altri.
Sono MESI che il Movimento 5 stelle vuole assurgersi a "superiore", "diverso", "nuovo". Se chiedete di mettervi sullo stesso piano, se chiedete di votare voi solo perché "gli altri sono l'alternativa", allora io di nuovo, superiore o diverso non ci vedo proprio niente (tanto è vero che il Movimento mi sembra un PD più giovane, anche se più sconclusionato).

Ti ringrazio almeno di avermi risposto, lo dico davvero. E' molto frustrante interloquire coi fantasmi ed è un piacere, invece, confrontarsi con qualcuno che fa parte attiva del discorso quanto te.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ah, [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION], dimenticavo una cosa importante, per chiarire bene la questione del "è un episodio, è una tiratura".

Letta viene additato (e ripeto, giustamente) come bugiardo, per la questione del porcellum.

Ma Grillo, che in campagna elettorale va davanti ai microfoni e dice "Noi abbiamo un piano preciso, fatto da migliaia di persone nel mondo. Il nostro piano economico l'ha fatto Stiglitz, premio Nobel per l'economia, insieme a persone normali, professori di economia che sono in rete" sparando una PALLA CLAMOROSA, è "un episodio", "una forzatura"?


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Cosa ??


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosa ??



Dica.


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2013)

per palla clamorosa intendi che se tu vai a chiedere a quei nomi citati, se han dato consulenze o spunti al m5s, essi dicono "assolutamente no"?


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Ottobre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> per palla clamorosa intendi che se tu vai a chiedere a quei nomi citati, se han dato consulenze o spunti al m5s, essi dicono "assolutamente no"?



Non so Cris, a me sembra abbastanza chiara la cosa. Vorrei capire come un grillino vuole rigirarla.


"Il nostro programma economico l'ha fatto un premio Nobel"

"Assolutamente no"


Mi sembra abbastanza autoesplicativo.


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non so Cris, a me sembra abbastanza chiara la cosa. Vorrei capire come un grillino vuole rigirarla.


 cosa non sai? nn ho capito


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Ottobre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> cosa non sai? nn ho capito



Vorrei capire se Letta che mente sul Porcellum è un bugiardo,
mentre Grillo (oltre ad avere una condanna per diffamazione) che mente sul programma economico è "Una tiratura", "un episodio".


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Vorrei capire se Letta che mente sul Porcellum è un bugiardo,
> mentre Grillo (oltre ad avere una condanna per diffamazione) che mente sul programma economico è "Una tiratura", "un episodio".


che siano bullshit lo dici tu? o ci sono certezze di cio che stai dicendo.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Ottobre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> che siano bullshit lo dici tu? o ci sono certezze di cio che stai dicendo.



La prima certezza è il programma stesso. Fossi stato un premio Nobel per l'economia avrei fatto partire una denuncia per diffamazione colossale, con marea di danni morali per lesione della reputazione.

Comunque, mettiamo pure tutto nero su bianco.

Intervista di Grillo alla Msnbc (non faccio copia incolla ma basta cercare "Grillo Msnbc" per avere il video come primo link utile). Minuto, intorno al 5:30, qualcosina in più credo. Sono parole sue. Lui dice che il programma l'ha fatto Stiglitz. Non parliamo di attaccarsi ad una parola, capiamoci bene. Mi spiace non avere il link diretto al video perché sarebbe più immediata la cosa, ma come detto si reperisce in 10 secondi netti.

Palla a Stiglitz, in quanto numerose persone pensanti, associando quella serie di castronerie allucinate del movimento ad un premio Nobel, si fanno due domande, e quindi chiedono direttamente all'interessato se effettivamente, in un momento di momentanea incapacità di intendere e di volere, abbia scritto lui queste cose. Nel giro di un mese Stiglitz ha smentito Grillo qualcosa come 3-4 volte in fila, affidandosi a più canali.

Parte con la moglie (anch'essa docente presso la medesima università) tramite la sua mail accademica:

"A lot of people attribute a lot of things to my husband but his writings speak for themselves and are available online as are his numerous talks. I doubt he if he has even mentioned the “Five Star movement” anywhere. Thanks, Anya"



Si continua con il suo portavoce all' AGI, Eamon Kircher-Allen.

"Non c’e’ alcuna collaborazione da parte di Joseph Stiglitz nella stesura del programma economico del Movimento Cinque Stelle".


Ma mica finisce qui.
No perché Grillo rilancia, nel suo blog, pubblicando un articolo dello Spiegel, a marzo di quest'anno.
Il primo, primissimo pezzo cita:
"Grillo sarà supportato da economisti rispettati. Il Nobel Paul Krugman ha già dialogato in video con Grillo. Il premio Nobel Joseph Stiglitz lo consiglia sui temi economici insieme all’economista francese Jean Paul Fitoussi."
Oltre a questo, rafforza l'idea di una collaborazione con Stiglitz prendendo spunto da 3 suoi interventi sul suo blog (di cui uno quando il movimento manco esisteva, uno era un'intervista, e uno non c'entrava nulla col programma).

Manco un premio nobel, siamo a due, più Fitoussi. Un pool di supereconomisti per scrivere quell'elenco della spesa, insomma.

Si riparte con la procedura di cui sopra: si chiede a Krugman e Fitoussi.

"Apprendo con sorpresa dai giornali italiani che starei lavorando sul programma di Beppe Grillo. Ma quando mai? Non lo conosco, non l'ho mai incontrato e non sarò mai il suo consigliere. Per quanto mi riguarda, il suo movimento è espressione di una forma di regressione democratica". Vitoussi. Ansa.

"Gli osservatori stranieri sono terrificati dalle elezioni italiane, e giustamente: anche se l'incubo del ritorno di Berlusconi non si è materializzato, lo stesso Berlusconi, Grillo o i due insieme potrebbero destabilizzare non solo l'Italia, ma l'intera Europa. Il M5S? Ha una piattaforma economica incoerente" Krugman. Ansa.

''Non sono consigliere di Beppe Grillo e non lo saro''. Vitoussi. Ansa.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Che coraggio che avete ragazzi


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Che coraggio che avete ragazzi



E pensa che Giannino è stato fatto fuori per aver millantato una Laurea.

Invece Grillo piglia il 25%, è "trasparente", e gli altri son bugiardi.


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2013)

ho trovato a sostegno che Stiglitz è intervenuto ad un incontro alla Columbia University, durante il quale ha affrontato i temi della crisi europea e ha detto di sperare in un "appoggio di Beppe Grillo, visto che un accordo tra Pd e Pdl appare difficile".

Personalmente ho la sensazione che Grillo abbia sempre parlato di "spunti di... idee approvate da... idee simili a cio che pensa..." e dei giornalai abbiano cominciato a gonfiare la vicenda come al solito modificando la realtà dei fatti, andando a dire ai diretti interessati "grillo dice che fa conferenze video con voi e che parla con voi per fare il programma, è vero?" e quelli ovviamente dicono "ma che ****..."

Detto questo non mi esprimo troppo su temi fumosi simili, onestamente non mi son interessato a temi futili come in che maniera e in quanto abbia collaborato o consigliato l'uno rispetto all'altro su determinate tematiche economiche, non è di certo questo che ha fatto raggiungere il 25% di voti, sarebbe da manicomio solo pensarlo.

Tu fai il paragone con Letta che dice agli italiani che nn vuole il porcellum ma in aula non lo vuole cambiare, mi sembrano due cose su due piani decisamente diversi.

In ogni caso, non sono l'avvocato di Grillo, se su sta vicenda ha ingigantito i rapporti con tali personaggi, non ha fatto bene. Da qui a paragonarlo a letta ce ne passa.

Inoltre, si continua a parlare di Grillo, e non della gente 5 stelle che sta in parlamento e che fa proposte oggettivamente intelligenti ed utili, che vengon costantemente respinte. La storia del voto non segreto è l'ultima pagliacciata.


----------



## Doctore (30 Ottobre 2013)

eh certo i giornalisti distorcono la realtà...Grillo è diventato un Berlusconi di secondo livello....a quando la fusione?


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> eh certo i giornalisti distorcono la realtà...Grillo è diventato un Berlusconi di secondo livello....a quando la fusione?



che i giornalisti modifichino la realtà è cosa ovvia e nota.
Detto questo ho detto che nel caso fosse vero, Grillo non avrebbe (su sto tema) mio appoggio, semplicemente avrebbe dovuto non gonfiare quelli che invece erano rapporti marginali con tali personaggi.

E se fosse cosi, in ogni caso, in primo luogo è un idiozia dire che questa cosa ha influito sui voti dati al M5S, in secondo luogo, è come paragonare uno che ruba una caramella ad uno che ruba in una banca


----------



## Doctore (30 Ottobre 2013)

anche il blog distorce la realtà?
Perchè da un punto di vista di un elettore del pd o pdl la realta in quel blog viene distorta.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Ottobre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> ho trovato a sostegno che Stiglitz è intervenuto ad un incontro alla Columbia University, durante il quale ha affrontato i temi della crisi europea e ha detto di sperare in un "appoggio di Beppe Grillo, visto che un accordo tra Pd e Pdl appare difficile".
> 
> Personalmente ho la sensazione che Grillo abbia sempre parlato di "spunti di... idee approvate da... idee simili a cio che pensa..." e dei giornalai abbiano cominciato a gonfiare la vicenda come al solito modificando la realtà dei fatti, andando a dire ai diretti interessati "grillo dice che fa conferenze video con voi e che parla con voi per fare il programma, è vero?" e quelli ovviamente dicono "ma che ****..."
> 
> ...




Eh no eh. Ingigantito proprio niente.
Sono parole sue. Ho indicato un video e ho trasposto parola per parola, cosa c'entrano i giornalisti?

Poi, che mentire spudoratamente sul suo programma elettorale sia una cosa "futile", beh...che posso dire?

Inoltre non è di "Grillo" che si sta parlando. Si sta parlando di un programma elettorale assolutamente censurabile a cui tutti i 5 stelle hanno aderito. Se fanno tutte queste proposte intelligenti, perché non sono partiti dal loro programma elettorale? Un dettaglio? Una cosa "futile"? 

Ma tanto, ricadiamo sempre lì: le cose importanti sono il voto palese per "eliminare" Berlusconi, mica temi "fumosi" come l'economia.

Già.


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2013)

il tema fumoso è quello di in quanto abbia collaborato o meno tizio o caio, non distorcere le mie parole.
Ho detto che se fosse vero non sarei daccordo con l'aver ingigantito rapporti con tali personaggi.

Questo aver ingigantito rapporti, in ogni caso, sarebbe non minimamente paragonabile alla balla gravissima sul porcellum.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Ottobre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> il tema fumoso è quello di in quanto abbia collaborato o meno tizio o caio, non distorcere le mie parole.
> Ho detto che se fosse vero non sarei daccordo con l'aver ingigantito rapporti con tali personaggi.
> 
> Questo aver ingigantito rapporti, in ogni caso, sarebbe non minimamente paragonabile alla balla gravissima sul porcellum.



No no per carità, non voglio distorcere niente.
Secondo me dire "L'ha scritto X" quando X non ha scritto niente non è "ingigantire", ma è mentire.
Secondo me dire, indirettamente, di collaborare con Y e Z, quando Y e Z muovono esclusivamente critiche e smentiscono ogni tipo di collaborazione è mentire, non "ingigantire".

Poi, obiettivamente, se per te è più grave la questione del porcellum... Beh, alzo le mani, cosa devo fare.

Sicuramente ai milioni di disoccupati, di cassaintegrati, di perseguitati dal fisco etc etc interessa di più il porcellum, o il voto palese contro Berlusconi, che non le politiche economiche.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> anche il blog distorce la realtà?
> Perchè da un punto di vista di un elettore del pd o pdl la realta in quel blog viene distorta.



In realtà è più "furba" di così, la cosa.
Grillo prende notizie distorte da un media, e le riporta sul blog. Una sorta di cartolarizzazione della distorsione. Roba da menti fini.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Novembre 2013)

Ah, restando in tema, [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION], hai presente quando qualche mese fa Grillo diceva che tempo settembre/ottobre lo Stato non avrebbe avuto più soldi per pagare gli stipendi?

"Fra settembre e ottobre allo Stato finiranno i soldi, e sarà difficile pagare pensioni e stipendi” Bild.


Siamo al 9 novembre. Sempre una tiratura, sempre un episodio, o magari cominciano a diventare qualcosa di più?


Non voglio essere polemico, vorrei solo mettere sotto la luce dei fatti. Perché scripta manent. E anche (anzi, di più, perché non si possono "mediaticamente distorcere") video, manent.

Sentivo parlare oggi della manovra "5 stelle" che dovrebbe portare i fondi del cosiddetto reddito di cittadinanza. Premessa: di cittadinanza questo reddito non ha nulla, perché riguarda 9 milioni di persone. Chiamiamolo col suo vero nome: sussidio di disoccupazione extra (altrimenti è inutile che il movimento sottolinei, GIUSTAMENTE, che viene abolita l'IMU e compare un'imposta uguale con un nome diverso) di 600 euro al mese.

Costerebbe (usiamo il condizionale) 19 miliardi. Si reperirebbero da:
- prelievo su parte dell'8 per mille alla chiesa. *La cosa è molto probabilmente anticostituzionale, perché l'8 per mille si sceglie a chi darlo. Se lo dai alla chiesa, parte un prelievo, e se lo dai a ONLUS statali invece no?*
- Contributo di solidarietà su pensioni "d'oro". *Al di là del fatto che di nuovo non c'è nulla (già fatto da Berlusconi, Monti e in via indiretta da Letta) la cosa è già prevista in quest'ultima manovra. Se vogliamo andare ad imporre i redditi superiori a 75.000 al 75% stile Francia, che dire... si può anche fare per carità, ma così la fuga di cervelli sarà totale.*
- Taglio dei ministeri. *Se ne parla da un po'. Il problema resta come per le province: sono posti di lavoro. Bisogna vedere come si fa, ma quel che è sicuro è che si parla nel migliore dei casi di 1 miliardo, a meno di sforbiciate mostruose.*
- Imposta Patrimoniale. *Già proposta da Monti e dal PD. Niente di nuovo. Paradossalmente, pur ritenendolo un furto vero e proprio, sono arrivato a credere che sia comunque necessaria, piuttosto che l'aumento dell'IVA.*
- Taglio di finanze all'esercito. *Come per i ministeri. Taglia diciamo 10.000 soldati. Ora hai 10.000 disoccupati. Chi li paga?*

Siamo sempre lì....fumo...tanto tanto fumo. Poi basta un minimo di critica che il castello di carte crolla...


----------



## Hammer (9 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ah, restando in tema, [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION], hai presente quando qualche mese fa Grillo diceva che tempo settembre/ottobre lo Stato non avrebbe avuto più soldi per pagare gli stipendi?
> 
> "Fra settembre e ottobre allo Stato finiranno i soldi, e sarà difficile pagare pensioni e stipendi” Bild.
> 
> ...



Morto


----------

